# Why can I post a picture? :S



## redbook (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm sick of this blank box by my name so i decided to upload a pic but it keeps saying failed to upload :S i thought it was cause it was from my camera so I tried a random jpeg and it didn't work either. Can anyone help? :S


----------



## redbook (Dec 24, 2011)

i soo meant to say can't, oh my gosh thats embarrassing lol


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

sending you a pm.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Has this been resolved? Worst-case scenario: You can use Gravatar.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

usually prob because of the size of the image...but it looks like you got it.


----------

